# Van shelving



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

sorry if this is in the wrong section of the forum but what is the best way of shelving your van?

I saw a great thread on here where everyone posted the images of their vans. How do you actually go about connecting the ply backing and then the shelving itself to the van? Making the actual shelving isnt the problem its just incorporating it is the issue. 

cheers


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

This is how i did it


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Showshine said:


> This is how i did it


forgive me for being daft but do you not have a side loading door partition?

I made my own shelving:


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

David, how have you secured your tank?


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

look along the top and down the side of the tank there is a black ratchet strap going across the whole of the tank, never moved a centimetre since tying it down - which is essential


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

No side door -


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

David said:


> look along the top and down the side of the tank there is a black ratchet strap going across the whole of the tank, never moved a centimetre since tying it down - which is essential


oh yeah, i really should open my eyes more, nice job!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Showshine said:


> No side door -


that would annoy me so much :lol: but yours also looks very good


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

David said:


> that would annoy me so much :lol: but yours also looks very good


I got the van too cheap to argue.

I've kept the way we did it narrow and I can get in and move around easily so it aint too bad :thumb:

Not a single issue running the tank on the axle as the van is balanced down to 3 kg's so it's all good


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Showshine said:


> I got the van too cheap to argue.
> 
> I've kept the way we did it narrow and I can get in and move around easily so it aint too bad :thumb:
> 
> Not a single issue running the tank on the axle as the van is balanced down to 3 kg's so it's all good


must be hard to find a new shape transit with no SLD, who owned it before you do you know?

good idea with the tank if it saves space and isnt unbalanced. whats the spec, milage of the van mate?


----------

